# Laparoscopy & Hysteroscopy During period?!



## Naneth.Estel

Help!

I had an appointment with a specialist a month ago and he scheduled my op for tomorrow. At the time he mentioned it being best to do it at the end of my period then picked the date. So I went along with that.

The problem is, my periods are normally 29 days, but have been getting kind of irregular at times. I'm still waiting for it at the moment (CD30 right now) but I have a funny feeling the witch'll arrive either today or tomorrow.

I've booked the time off work for the op and I'm really scared that they won't go ahead with it if I'm on my period or haven't had it yet. I've spent a month working myself up to having this done and I'm so scared, I will be devastated if I get there tomorrow and they say that they can't do it.

I was expecting to get a lot more information, but they didn't send me the confirmation of the appointment date until really close to when I needed to book the time off work so I can't change it there, and I didn't realise exactly when it needed to be done until I started googling this afternoon.

Now I'm really worried. Have any of you had yours done during your period?


----------



## scerena

:hi:
Yes I was cd3 when I had mine done, I just went to the hospital on the day, I was so worried they wouldnt do it, I had to wait for the surgeon to come round and she agreed to just do it :) I was so relieved, so my advice would be to just turn up on the day as they wont want to turn down hun hopefully, or phone them up hun xx


----------



## cartaw

I think they prefer you to be off your period, but it's not a big deal during your period. They just want to make sure they do it at a time you are not pregnant, so better earlier in the cycle than later. No worries.


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Managed to hold off getting my period until today. When I got there they gave me a leaflet with all the information about it (which would have been really useful before I got there so I was prepared because I've not taken as much time off work as I should have).

I'm still in pain and it turns out I've got really bad endometriosis scarring on my tubes, so I'm going to have to have IVF if we're going to have a baby. At least we know now.


----------

